# Any SA boys headed out this w/end



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone got a trip planned this weekend ? Im toying with the idea of heading out sunday morning. Wouldnt mind hitting the sand patches for some more whiting, or heading down towards seacliff/marino ( im outta squid )


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah mate, headed out offshore on sunday to try and find unknown spot again (about 2km). Weather permitting of course but i would be going out, getting a few fresh squid (2 or 3) and then getting out offshore with live squid. If the weather didnt permit i'd probably stay in close. Let me know if ur gonna come down this way.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

bugger, 21sts for the next couple of weeks. Im going to be in no state to be on the water


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

It may be a bit windy??? Anyway, I'll be in Darwin again dreaming about fishing while I am there....


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

A kindly gentelman came by the shop (Binks) today and showed me to large Mullaway that he had caught early (real early) this morning. He actually gave me one of the that probably went about 10Kgs or so and he kept the larger one for himself. Now, he told me where; But, it means going out at about 0100 or so and we have to have live bait which could pose a problem. He says he has taken 8 from this spot in the last month and it would be ideal for our kayaks. So, I put it to you if anyone is interested. Don't know what the Wx holds for this weekend; however, I was seriously contemplating trying to get some live bait and give it a go on Saturday night. Any takers??? My yak has nav lights and an anchor light and I would expect you would need an anchor light of some kind.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Will be a bit windy Gator but if you're definitely doin it pm me some details and i'll see what i can do. Regulations say we need an anchor light at least (maybe not an anchor one, i dont know, its a 360 degree white light either way).


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day guys, I've got leave coming up and an easter trip to the grampians  so I've just kitted out with all the neccesary fly fishing gear and am now in tight mode  . Having said that I do need the practise (never fly fished before :shock: ....lol) and with a chance of garbage weather I think I'll be hitting the onk Friday evening about 5ish(gotta love them rdo's). It might be cool but not too uncomfortable otherwise...I hope :shock: . I think I am addicted to accessory sports.


----------

